# 05' 31Rqs Crab Walking



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

I have an appointment at an alignment shop to have the TT checked out, but thought I would see if anyone else has had this problem.

The TT will not track directly behind the TV. The right rear corner is poking towards the side of the road and I can clearly see the right rear corner through the passenger mirror, where I can't see the left rear through the driver side mirror.

First thought was a push from the Dual Cam WDH, but even disconnected it does the same. When I was under the TT I didn't notice any signs of movement and the tires are not showing any wear. So I can only assume the PO curbed it and pushed both axles rearward the same amount.

Anyone else with this problem before and if so, what was the remedy?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the mounting point very closely where the axle is mounted to the leaf springs. On the passenger side to make sure they are not loose and have slid back. If that has not happened take a tape measure and check from the front corner of the trailer frame to the shackle mounting point. They should be the same on both sides.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Measure from the front axle on each side to the front where the ball goes in. Try to be as exact as possible to see if you have a alignment issue.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Took some measurements today and each axle was spot on.







Doesn't sound right with my problem.

Will cancel my appointment Monday until I can find a possible problem.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Silly question, but are you sure it's doing that and not the fact that the right mirror on the TV may have a slight convex to it. Also, the angle you're looking through the mirror is different on the passenger's side than drivers, so sometimes it can just be an optical illusion....


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

I had thought of that initially and ruled it out....but now I am second guessing myself. Maybe it really is just an illusion. The measurements would lead to it being one. Or maybe the trailer isn't sitting on the frame square?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You can also check by driving down the highway and putting the trailers tires on the white line while learning forward a bit and checking the rear axle on your tow vehicle at the same time. This makes for a quick comparision of the two vehicles to make sure its towing straight.

I prolly had a good 5 or 6 new rvs dog legging. 2 I took back to the factory, the others I notified the dealer to check it. The two I took back were dog legging 4-5 inches out of align with my truck. One was a 120,000 dollar Heartland Landmark 40 foot 5er totally optioned out.

Lippert industries supplies the frames for all of our rvs. They have about a 1 bad for every 5 shipped is what Ive seen.

Its also not uncommon for the factory to install the trailer box crooked on the frame.

The Landmark that I took back had the trailer body mounted crooked on the frame. How this happens, its got me, but ive found they take as much attention to detail in a lower end rv like our Outbacks as the big expensive retirement coaches. Very sad..

Measure in an X at each corner of the body. Youll find if the body is crooked on the frame this way. You can drop a plumb bob at each corner and put a chalk mark on the pavement, then measure the x from there. Measure the distance between the A frame outward to the outside on each side. Ive seen the A frame mounted too much to one side too. This will make your rv dog leg to one side.

Carey


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

How's your tire wear? A truly crabbing trailer will have telltale (very abnormal) tire wear.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Tire wear in non existant.

Next chance I get to the trailer I will take some more measurements of the frame/body orientation.


----------

